

Ask HN: Asked to Give a Lecture - brentr

I've been asked to give a lecture tomorrow night on the basics of Python and how to use Python to manipulate financial data. I was only asked this morning to prepare something.<p>If you were asked to prepare something for a group of students that have little to no programming experience, what would you include in an introductory lecture?
======
realrbman
It starts out really basic, but "Snake Wrangling for Kids" is a great resource
for introductory programming and python especially. You might be able to take
some of the more advanced idea's and explinations out of the book and
elaborate on them.

[http://www.briggs.net.nz/log/writing/snake-wrangling-for-
kid...](http://www.briggs.net.nz/log/writing/snake-wrangling-for-kids/)

Good Luck, Sounds like a cool opportunity.

------
icey
What level are these students? College or High School students? If it's
college (which I assume it is), what's the class you'll be lecturing during?

This is pertinent because it's helpful for us to know if these are captive
students or students who might actually get some use out of what you're there
to talk about.

